# Medio Bluestem control in Bermudagrass hay



## mudd (May 20, 2020)

Need herbicide recommendation for controlling Medio Bluestem in bermudagrass hay field. South Texas.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Where do you live in S Texas? I was told by a man several yrs ago the cheapest method for controlling unwanted grasses in Coastal Bermuda was spray 12 oz of Glyphosate within 3 days after removing hay. It's possible there's another herbicide for controlling Bluestem that has been developed since that time. Do you how Bluestem recieved it's name due to the fact some variety's turn red after cutting?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Jim May be right the only way to control it may be to cut around it, if possible and spray glysophate. How widespread is it in the field? If you cut it and there is no leafy material, you’ll have a hard time getting a good kill, that’s why you can spray gly on Bermuda grass immediately after a cut....it’s dangerous, be careful, I would lower my mower a bit and really take a good chunk of the Bermuda. I’m not familiar with that sub-species but isn’t bluestem used for hay and pastures? How does it look in the bale?


----------

